
Red Hat Acquires Codenvy - TylerJewell
https://blog.codenvy.com/redhat-acquires-codenvy-c84e1202a042
======
TylerJewell
Hey everyone. I am the founder and CEO of Codenvy. Today is one of the most
exciting of my professional career. Five years ago we started Codenvy with a
simple mission to simplify the lives of developers. Our services are used by
100s of thousands of developers online, and in numerous enterprises on-
premises.

We began our collaboration with Red Hat a couple years ago, and our aligning
on building software the open source way has lead to multiple collaborations.

Red Hat is acquiring Codenvy, expanding the team, and working with us to make
Eclipse Che ([http://github.com/eclipse/che](http://github.com/eclipse/che))
stronger for everyone. To our nearly 50 employees around the world and
shareholders, congratulations on this major achievement.

For the community - we are not disrupting the services and support we provide
today. Looking forward to the discussion with you here.

~~~
unitygain
Hi Tyler, since first reading a thread on your IDE-as-a-service on Hacker News
I have consistently wondered, who could possibly be using this product? I have
tried it, enjoyed learning about Docker and containerization and makefiles,
but have found it basically useless for anything like "real developing." The
localhost pipeline is just too effective on a reasonably priced machine with a
good editor and a browser. Throw in stuff like ngrok for secure tunneling to
localhost for demos, and it's basically over.

Maybe it's just for the people who are doing elaborate
clusters/containers/orchestrator configurations. I have no idea.

I'd love to hear stories from the community about uses for this product. I'd
love to hear reasons for Red Hat to care about acquiring such a thing beyond,
maybe, shoring up a new piece of the Linux ecosystem in some tangential
relationship to Docker? Everything about this feels like overreach and
products in search of problems.

------
ridruejo
Congratulations to Tyler and the rest of the team. This is a great addition to
Red Hat's portfolio

